# your oppinion



## UberAris (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok, so a few weeks ago, my friend decided it would be fun to straighten my hair, well it turned out a lot better then we both anticipated! now I want to know, should I go with the straighted hair again? or stick with the classic wavey/curly thing I normaly have? tell me what you think I should do.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 24, 2006)

I really like the straightened version, it's good stuff. You're cute either way, but the straight is a little extra sumthin'.


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed. It's definitely special. I LIKES IT.


----------



## Ash (Feb 24, 2006)

Yep, go with the straight.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi UberAris...

I will jump on the bandwagon, and say that the straight hair is totally hawt looking!


----------



## Tina (Feb 25, 2006)

With the straight hair one notices your face first; with the curly hair, one notices your hair first. You choose. Personally, I like the straight better. Curly wouldn't be bad grown out to be long, though.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 25, 2006)

To be fair, alot of my hair is pulled behind my ears in the straight pic, its about down to my shoulders when all just laid out.


----------



## Tina (Feb 25, 2006)

UberAris said:


> To be fair, alot of my hair is pulled behind my ears in the straight pic, its about down to my shoulders when all just laid out.



Perhaps back in a pony tail curly wouldn't overwhelm your face the way it does when it's shorter, if you get tired of straightening it. Anyway, you have a nice face, let it show.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks  

I'm going to let this thing go untill the end of the weekend, and I will decide what I will have done judgeing by the votes here


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the straight look.


----------



## Isa (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm a fan of the straight hair as well. It's a nice look on you.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 25, 2006)

Straight. Hands down. Yum! (wait did I say that last one out loud)


----------



## Ceres (Feb 25, 2006)

straight look look awsome on you you go hun!!!!!!!Ceres


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 25, 2006)

I like them both...I shall go against the popular vote I guess. The curly is just cute to me. The other nice also....but curly is just yum.
Stacey


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 25, 2006)

Curly, I hate it when people fuss & fight with their natural texture. Perhaps cut it a bit shorter?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 25, 2006)

UberAris said:


>




OMG *THUD*

Where were guys like you when I was 19??????

I like it straight. (is it hot in here??)


----------



## Carrie (Feb 25, 2006)

That's a cute mug you've got there. Whatever you decide to do, get your hair out of your face a bit so girls can see your cuteness.


----------



## herin (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm gonna go against the popular vote as well. I like the striaght, but love the curly locks much better.


----------



## rainyday (Feb 26, 2006)

One more vote for straight. I agree, it makes your cute face much more easily noticed.


----------



## pinuptami (Feb 26, 2006)

Um, hi, you're hot.

And I like it both ways, but straight makes my heart pitter-patter. SO that one wins. In all fairness though, my boyfriend rocks the long straight hair, so I'm biased.


----------



## pinuptami (Feb 26, 2006)

went to look at your myspace pics...

This one makes me like it curly:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...en=10405819-BBFC-BA23-43ADA38756A6DD361824727

THat is all!


----------



## Ivy (Feb 26, 2006)

I vote curly!
ps- you're hot.


----------



## unity (Feb 26, 2006)

You're yum both ways. It's just hair. But is that a spork stuck to your wall?


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, the spoon on my wall is a... um... gift, from one of my friends. She told me that she found me a tutor for chem, and then she handed me that spoon and said "this is professor Spoonsworthy". and it being about 4am I found this to be the second funniest thing I'd seen that evening, so its been up[ on my wall sence the end of last semester... here's a pic of the good professor!







(yes thats a suit vest and a purple cumberbun...  )


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2006)

I feel like i might need to see a shirtless picture, to better decide on the hair, on second thought. You know, so the canvas is just plain--face and hair, nothing else.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

HaHa! maybe at a later date...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> I feel like i might need to see a shirtless picture, to better decide on the hair, on second thought. You know, so the canvas is just plain--face and hair, nothing else.



And Jes must be obeyed, its in the rules of the board.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

I'll take it into consiteration


----------



## Carrie (Feb 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> I feel like i might need to see a shirtless picture, to better decide on the hair, on second thought. You know, so the canvas is just plain--face and hair, nothing else.



Good point. At least Ivy had the common decency to show us her boobies in her new hair pic.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Good point. At least Ivy had the common decency to show us her boobies in her new hair pic.




See Uber, how can you refuse both Jes AND Carrie.


----------



## pinuptami (Feb 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Good point. At least Ivy had the common decency to show us her boobies in her new hair pic.



That's true...Hmm, precident has been set...lose the shirt :eat2:


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Good point. At least Ivy had the common decency to show us her boobies in her new hair pic.



Right? That might have to be a new rule. No hair w/o skin.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> Right? That might have to be a new rule. No hair w/o skin.



Ladies -- Down girls Down!! You're gonna scare the shy FA's away!! LOL

I'm all for some eye candy - but you gotta coax them out to play. LOL Offer them a cookie.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

Some one say cookie??? 

I'm not so much shy, as much as I want to get to know people around here before I go off giveing free shows (  ), I'll probaly put a shirt free pic in my info in the future, but not yet... Patience please  it'll come along eventuialy!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 26, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Some one say cookie???
> 
> I'm not so much shy, as much as I want to get to know people around here before I go off giveing free shows (  ), I'll probaly put a shirt free pic in my info in the future, but not yet... Patience please  it'll come along eventuialy!



Relax....we're just kidding.  

At least, I am.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

Kidding about the topless or the cookie? cuz I would REALLY like that cookie :eat2:


----------



## Carrie (Feb 26, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Kidding about the topless or the cookie? cuz I would REALLY like that cookie :eat2:



Fat girls don't EVER kid about cookies.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Good point. At least Ivy had the common decency to show us her boobies in her new hair pic.



Well you know how us hussies are.. Tits everywhere! All the time!


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

Haha! nice


----------



## Carrie (Feb 26, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Well you know how us hussies are.. Tits everywhere! All the time!



It's all fun and hussy games until someone loses an eye.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 26, 2006)

Kids, wear your safty goggles!


----------



## Laina (Feb 26, 2006)

Oo la la! Both are gorgeous.

The best thing about curly hair is that you can go either way. I am addicted to my straightening iron...my boyfriend didn't know my hair was curly until we'd been dating for a couple of months...now he begs me to leave the wave in place a couple times a week. =)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 26, 2006)

w/straight hair all I have to say is: 


*HOTTTT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ivy (Feb 26, 2006)

Carrie said:


> It's all fun and hussy games until someone loses an eye.




( @ )Y( @ )
They'll poke your eyes out.. Watch out!!


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I'm not going to vote since I'm a guy  but I'm a fan of just... doing nothing to my hair. And it comes out very curly and long as yours is. It grows too damn fast. But, I like it. Most of my friends think its either funny/rockin' or it doesn't suit me. *shrug*

I'm one of those shy FAs who will get scared off by the way. :O


----------



## UberAris (Feb 27, 2006)

See the first pic I put up Thrifty? yeah I just woke up, thats How I go through the day, I only ever really brish it when out of the shower, or I have some kind of important thing to do (dates, church, waffle house... you know, the basics)


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 27, 2006)

Brush.. What is.. brush?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 27, 2006)

Heh Heh Heh


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 27, 2006)

That looks absolutely delicious. I have to say... I've often thought I'm a fat person trapped in a skinny person's body. :doh: My appetite is too inconsistent for me to gain weight. And I'm too picky (well, not a fan of vegetables mainly).

I've got a huge penchant for junk food in general, especially chocolate and chips.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 27, 2006)

*just stares at the cookie... wide eyed and drooling*


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 27, 2006)

UberAris said:


> *just stares at the cookie... wide eyed and drooling*



Boy do I feel like Mrs. Robinson! LOL


----------



## UberAris (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks :eat2:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh so you like my cookies huh?? LOL



UberAris said:


> Thanks :eat2:


----------



## UberAris (Feb 27, 2006)

not too bad... as long as there's milk... because what is a cookie w/out milk?

now the sad thing... This talk of cookies actuialy got me to the point where I ran down and bought a "cookie gob" from the schools 24 hour store... Its 2 soft chocolate chip cookies, with frosting between them... like a giant oreo, but better... and I seriousaly need some milk...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 27, 2006)

Aris you know I always thought you were hotter than Mercury in June. You're gorgeous either way, but the straight hair makes me want to twirl my hair, giggle and say dumb things. Add another thumbs up in favor of the straight hair.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 27, 2006)

Another vote for straight here


----------



## Jes (Feb 27, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Well I'm not going to vote since I'm a guy  but I'm a fan of just... doing nothing to my hair. And it comes out very curly and long as yours is. It grows too damn fast. But, I like it. Most of my friends think its either funny/rockin' or it doesn't suit me. *shrug*
> 
> I'm one of those shy FAs who will get scared off by the way. :O


I know. I've been trying to reach out to you for eons and....nothin'.


----------



## Jes (Feb 27, 2006)

UberAris said:


> now the sad thing... This talk of cookies actuialy got me to the point where I ran down and bought a "cookie gob" from the schools 24 hour store... Its 2 soft chocolate chip cookies, with frosting between them... like a giant oreo, but better... and I seriousaly need some milk...



I've said it before and I'll say it again: nothing good can come from hanging out with fat girls.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not a feedee, but I could stand to gain a couple pounds, I've lost too much for my likeing from not being able to play hockey... damn surgery...


----------



## Jane (Feb 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> It's all fun and hussy games until someone loses an eye.


First time I've actually laughed out loud all day. Everyone at work's staring at me. If I didn't have a Les Nessman (meaning no) door it would be different.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 27, 2006)

Curly/wavy is cute. Straight is sexy. 

Besides, it's much easier to run your fingers through straight hair than curly hair. *wink* 

And with that, I shift back out of dirty old lady mode. 

Tracy


----------



## BigCutieMelonie (Feb 27, 2006)

I usually like shaved heads, but the straight hair looks great on you. :smitten:


----------



## UberAris (Feb 28, 2006)

Here is the tally so far!

Straightened: 28

Wavy/curly: 5

Undecided/like both: 2

well, looks like we're going to have a winner here hands down


----------



## UberAris (Mar 13, 2006)

Well my friends, with the final tally we have a staggering vote for straight! so here is the final result, a light trim and straghtened












(sorry ladies not topless pics yet!  )


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 13, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Aris you know I always thought you were hotter than Mercury in June. You're gorgeous either way, but the straight hair makes me want to twirl my hair, giggle and say dumb things. Add another thumbs up in favor of the straight hair.



Haha. When I read that I literally laughed out loud. I feel dumb now.

I know my vote doesn't count, but either way Aris, you're adorable. I love it! :smitten:


----------



## americandookie (Mar 13, 2006)

They both look hot! But i _do_ like the straight a little better!


----------



## UberAris (Mar 13, 2006)

((Oh, by the way, I know I look tired in the pics, they were takein at 2AM last night [time flys when your haveing fun conversations]))


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 13, 2006)

Yah for straight! Looking good Aris, hope you like it as well.


----------

